# trying for no.2 FET, breastfeeding and timings?



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone could give me an indication how long it took for AF to return after breastfeeding?

Or whether it is possible to do a FET while still breastfeeding?

Its all a bit of a pain really as I don't want to stop breastfeeding anytime soon, but my smear is due  so need an AF before they'll book me in for that, and not sure if clinic will (a) let me do a FET while breastfeeding or (b) let me do a FET without having the smear done first.  DH is keen to try again fairly soon as we would like siblings close in age if we are lucky enough to be blessed again.


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

"Just wondered if anyone could give me an indication how long it took for AF to return after breastfeeding?"
It varies a lot.  Some women get their period back very quickly in spite of BF, others not for ages, ie a year or longer.  Generally, your period will come back when the BF'ing frequency drops, that's usually when you introduce solids around 6 months

"Or whether it is possible to do a FET while still breastfeeding"
Yes, but it does depend on the medication required.  Do check with your consultant but be aware that quite a few doctors err on the safe side and recommend to stop breastfeeding even if it's not strictly necessary.  It also depends on how frequently your baby is feeding.  An infant who's 100% BF'd and an older baby getting a couple of BF'ing sessions a day will get very different quantities of milk and therefore of any medication in your system.

"My smear is due  so need an AF before they'll book me in for that"  
This is a new one to me.  Why would they want or need you to have your period again?  Is it something your doctor told you?

"Not sure if clinic will (a) let me do a FET while breastfeeding"
This will differ from one clinic to another.  You'll have to check with them and make your own decision.  BF'ing in itself should not have any impact on your chances of conceiving (after the first six months of intensive BF'ing and, once your cycle has started again and is as regular as it ever was).  There are a few women though, who cannot conceive as long as they are BF'ing as their prolactin levels remain high.

Good luck in any case!
D.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Dominique your replies are really helpful.

it was the receptionist at the GP surgery who refused to book my smear as no AFs yet.

I will contact our clinic and try to discuss with them about FET and breastfeeding.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

found this in the internet

"Breast feeding
Breast feeding mothers who are due a screening
smear should be advised that though the smear test is
not optimal while breast feeding due to the hormonal
changes that occur at this time it is unwise to defer
screening indefinitely. It is reasonable to wait until
breast feeding is finished but if deferral is > 3 months
it is advisable to proceed with the smear test."

so maybe i can ask to have one done anyway


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I had a smear test when dd was 10 weeks old (apparently they won't do it until 12 weeks after a vaginal delivery) so no AF and still exclusively BF'ing. Tbh, I would tell them you want one done anyway - what if you suffered PCOS etc and didn't have periods?? Anyway, I have never had the receptionist ask when my last period was and I have to say that if she did, I would politely tell her it's none of her business!!

Chux xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just thought i'd update this to say I got my smear done, the receptionist at my GPs was wrong and as long as I was 12 weeks postnatal the nurses were happy to do it.


----------

